# Exhaust for the se-R



## 2006serkid (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an 06 and I want flowmasters type 44 do I need to buy two mufflers even though the Nissan has an H pipe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

For the love of God, don't get flowmasters on a V6. Especially a Nissan. Please.


----------



## 02specvq (Sep 16, 2009)

magnaflow sounds pretty good on the vq


----------



## Aaron'sSE_R (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey, go with the Greddy EvoII. I've got that on right now and it sounds amazing. Anybody got any suggestions for headers and a Ypipe? Any other small bolt on suggestions would be great!

The SE-R portion of the forums seem dead. I just joined up, but I've had my se-r for a little bit now. I'm just getting around to working on it.


----------

